# Pre-sale: ReyLight Triple Ti Dawn 18650/18350 triple



## hbk_rey

Pre-sale ended. Regular price now.
It has been 4 years since the 1st edition of Triple Ti.
Now it's the time for the all-new designed Triple Ti - Dawn.
Dawn has eleven significant improvements over its predecessor.
Here are the specifications:
1. Nichia 219C 4000K LED with an estimated max output of 1,500 lumens, or optional XPL HI 5000K LED with an estimated max output of 3,000 lumens. A true power of breaking the Dawn. 
2. The Sapphire lens provides unbelievable high scratch resistance and durability, as well as adding long lasting value to this art piece.
3. Glow in the dark gasket provides an upscale appearance.
4. Redesigned tail provides smoother operation.
5. Custom-made rubber cap molding provides superior waterproof ability. 
6. Improved CNC tuning provides better quality of machining. 
7. Custom-made Ti clip and screws, available in both flamed or ano'd finish, are compatible with SF clips. 
8. Limited-edition Mokume or Damascus clips can be purchased separately.
9. More finish choices: machined, bead blasted, stonewashed, ano'd (add 50$).
10. Unlimited combination of tritium vials (9 or 15 trit-slots around head, and 2 trit-slots on the tail button).
11. TA driver with TK's Bistro firmware.
Here are the prices for different configurations: 
Regular price is 129$ for Nichia, and 139$ for XPL HI,
(Est shipping date is at the end of Oct)
The price of tritium vial (1.5*6mm) is 6$ per piece, available in ice blue, green, yellow, red, orange, purple, white, pink. 
I provide installation service myself. Installation fee is 5$ per flashlight.
Paypal: [email protected] 
Please make sure you write a note of your preferred LED, finish and tritium vial colors when you send the payment.



_DSC8387 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


_DSC8384 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


_DSC8383 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr

Click here for more info about the UI.


BISTRO by Rey Ye, 於 Flic
k
r


----------



## Nichia!

Another rip off!


----------



## Eric242

Rip off? Why is that?


----------



## the0dore3524

How is this a rip-off? Looks like a great light Rey. Price is a steal too, I was expecting much higher.


----------



## 59ride

why do you think its a rip off ? any pics of the damascus and mokume clips ?


----------



## Roger Sully

Nichia! said:


> Another rip off!



Looks like there was a transaction that went bad earlier this year. Not sure it would be prudent to start making accusations in a thread like that though!


----------



## Greta

Nichia! - get out of this thread... NOW! You are obviously not interested in this item and, as it has already been pointed out to me several times, you obviously have an issue with ReyLight. Please take your issues elsewhere.


----------



## hbk_rey

Thanks, Greta.


----------



## bigburly912

Roger Sully said:


> Looks like there was a transaction that went bad earlier this year. Not sure it would be prudent to start making accusations in a thread like that though!


I just want to point out to anyone that may be interested in this light, the bad transaction really had nothing to do with HBK_REY, it was an amazon purchase. I own/have owned SEVERAL Reylights and they have all been top notch. HBK_REY has always been a pleasure to deal with as well. Dont let that post scare you away.


----------



## Nichia!

Greta said:


> Nichia! - get out of this thread... NOW! You are obviously not interested in this item and, as it has already been pointed out to me several times, you obviously have an issue with ReyLight. Please take your issues elsewhere.



Am out because I want to! Don't threaten me!
Stop threatening people because they say something. This is free world!


----------



## Tejasandre

That’s a bad idea mr Nichia. This is Greta’s world.


----------



## hbk_rey

Here is a photo that labels which finish is which. And a photo of the 18350 format.


----------



## scintillator

Nice Reylight you have here,does it come with both 18650/18350 capability?
Thanks


----------



## bigburly912

That stonewashed finish is speaking to me. I really like these!


----------



## hbk_rey

scintillator said:


> Nice Reylight you have here,does it come with both 18650/18350 capability?
> Thanks



Yes, the middle tube is included.


----------



## hbk_rey

Some more pics.


_DSC8470 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


_DSC8479 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


_DSC8483 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


_DSC8492 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Very nice offering.


----------



## Rstype

Just when I though I would be taking a vacation from buying anything.... Very very nice options


----------



## CRKDMike

Rstype said:


> Just when I though I would be taking a vacation from buying anything.... Very very nice options



I’m with you on that! However, I will invoke my willpower to help me through this one.
The light, options, and UI look great, especially at that price point. Wish I could get in on this. [emoji58]


----------



## hbk_rey

A pic of ano'd FYI. The Dawn might have some other colors and patterns.



微信图片_20180919210914 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## Strintguy

Nice looking lights! Am I correct in thinking the beam will be pretty floody?


----------



## vadimax

Strintguy said:


> Nice looking lights! Am I correct in thinking the beam will be pretty floody?



From my experience with triples — definitely.


----------



## vadimax

May we have a “business end” photo, please?  I am curious how this triple is executed/fit.


----------



## hbk_rey

vadimax said:


> May we have a “business end” photo, please?  I am curious how this triple is executed/fit.



Pic below.


QQ截图20180928095056 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## xdayv

Rey, congrats! :candle:


----------



## hbk_rey

xdayv said:


> Rey, congrats! :candle:



Thank you.


----------



## hbk_rey

Updated some anodized pics.


微信图片_20181006224107 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


微信图片_20181006224134 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


微信图片_20181006224144 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


微信图片_20181006224202 by Rey Ye, 於 Flickr


----------



## scintillator

Awesome


----------



## [email protected]

How can pay for this light ?


----------



## hbk_rey

[email protected] said:


> How can pay for this light ?



paypal: [email protected]


----------



## JMC805

I really like the lite blue colored one pictured in post #12. Is there any way to buy one in this anodized color?


----------



## Nokoff

One of us needs a new screen. I don’t see anything blue in post #12


----------



## JMC805

Either that or glasses.


----------



## Hoka Hey

JMC805 said:


> Either that or glasses.



Post 12 has a “machined finish”. The pictured light does have a bluish grey tint, at least on my iPad. I’m thinking it’s the lighting though. Not anodized. 

So yeah, you can get one!


----------



## hbk_rey

Hoka Hey said:


> Post 12 has a “machined finish”. The pictured light does have a bluish grey tint, at least on my iPad. I’m thinking it’s the lighting though. Not anodized.
> 
> So yeah, you can get one!


Just a bad pic taken by phone at night.


----------



## Hoka Hey

Any chance the anodized with the purple/dark grey checkerboard pattern on the body is still available?


----------



## hbk_rey

Hoka Hey said:


> Any chance the anodized with the purple/dark grey checkerboard pattern on the body is still available?



Available.


----------



## GLOCK18

Are these still available to order, are the trits glued in, if available when do you ship. 

Thanks 

Jesse A


----------



## hbk_rey

GLOCK18 said:


> Are these still available to order, are the trits glued in, if available when do you ship.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jesse A



Available. Trits are glued by NOA61. ship in 1st week of Nov.


----------



## ReconSniper

Thanks for all the rock solid contact Rey. excited to see mine has shipped.


----------



## hbk_rey

ReconSniper said:


> Thanks for all the rock solid contact Rey. excited to see mine has shipped.



Hope it can arrive soon.


----------



## Robone

What is still available on these?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Robone said:


> What is still available on these?



Maybe copper left.


----------



## Weld Inspector

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Maybe copper left.



From looking at rey's website the dawns are gone, he emailed me a few weeks ago and said he was about to have runs of the copper lan and AA pineaple soon 

him selling on urban edc opened his products to all kinds of loaded edc fans not just us flashoholics

My triple dawn was my first collector light in 2016 its what got me started and my reason for joining the forum, honestly I was a bit sad to see his lights being openly available to people outside of the forum


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Weld Inspector said:


> From looking at rey's website the dawns are gone, he emailed me a few weeks ago and said he was about to have runs of the copper lan and AA pineaple soon
> 
> him selling on urban edc opened his products to all kinds of loaded edc fans not just us flashoholics
> 
> My triple dawn was my first collector light in 2016 its what got me started and my reason for joining the forum, honestly I was a bit sad to see his lights being openly available to people outside of the forum



Yeah man, I see people dropping HUGE $$$$ on Hankos, that seem to be knife guys lol.


----------



## Weld Inspector

I just saw someone selling a solid copper triple dawn on ebay minutes ago unfortunately rey doesnt use CPF as much as he used to, to keep us updated on new releases 

Tho his site reylight.net still says nothing about the solid copper lan, AA pineapple, or the dawn tho I have seen all three for sale second hand by vultures on ebay pushing for triple mark up


----------

